# What is reasonable for this setup?



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

75 gal bow front AQUARIUM

I don't really have a clue but I do know 500 is a bit too high. Owner has said that the tank is 2 years old and in excellent condition.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It will cost $1,000 if you buy everything new. I think it is a reasonable asking price. Not a give away price for sure. However no one is required to give things away. $300 will be a give away.

The problem with CL these days are: (1) Too many people want give-aways; and (2) Too many people post at unreasonable prices.

If seller is in no hurry, there is no reason for giving it away. I operate pretty well the same way. Start with a reasonable price. If I want to get rid of something quick, I price at give away price or just give it away. Otherwise, wait for someone who can appreciate the item. If someone give me a reasonable offer politely - very good chance he/she will get it. Never post anything for FF because of all the interesting people FF attracts  O, it also irritates me when people bargain on the spot after they meet up (fair if there are damages not reported in ad).

In short, if you need the system, it will save you $500. You can give him "politely" a reasonable offer without insulting him or asking him to give it away. Never low-ball - not even politely.

When I see good tools I like but they are over-priced: "Would you kindly consider" just about work every time  It is a game of give-and-take. Remember a good deal for you is often a bad deal for someone else.

You can always wait for give-aways. When you encounter a give-away deal, take it thankfully  99% of the time I ask: "Are you sure?" 100% of the time the answer is "absolutely sure"  Make the seller feel good that you know it is a good deal.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

$100 worth of plants in there? I don't think so.
Nothing other than the stand and the tank is worthwhile and that is what you should really be paying for and $500 is too much money imho.
I don't know. It's really hard to gauge from the pictures and to figure out the condition of the tank and stand.
Rough guess and in today's economy and market I would probably say $200-250 at the most, maybe a bit more if you like the extras.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> $100 worth of plants in there? I don't think so.
> say $200-250 at the most


Agree on the plants part 

Figure the Fluval 305, AC500, heater goes for over $100 total on the forum


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> It will cost $1,000 if you buy everything new. I think it is a reasonable asking price. Not a give away price for sure. However no one is required to give things away. $300 will be a give away.
> 
> The problem with CL these days are: (1) Too many people want give-aways; and (2) Too many people post at unreasonable prices.
> 
> ...


I like your points you made. In my eyes only the tank and the stand matter given my particular interest and circumstances at this point hence maybe my low price. The extras do add up if you had to buy them but then again someone may not be interested in those.. hard to say.

Ilam,
Hopefully you will get more estimates from members by tomorrow. Late now.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i just sold my 46 bowfront with stand for $250, so $500 for a 75 with all the extras sounds like a great price to me! Like gklaw said, don't compare it to what some other people have sold theirs for, compare it to what that setup would cost at the LFS.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gordon makes some very good points. 

It also depends on what your time schedule is like (ie. in a rush = maybe pay a bit more) and what it is worth to you. Finding a particular setup or look of the stand for instance may make one system worth more to you or less to you. In this case, the silver stand is not all that common and if its a look you like, it may be worth a little premium compared to what you would pay for a plain-Jane black stand that most of these tanks come with.


----------

